# emerge ist verschwunden?!?

## MaDDeePee

Hallo Leute, oje ich hab anscheinend Mist gebaut!

Ich hab bissel an der postage.keywords rumgefummelt um die neusten nvidia treiber zu installieren...das hätte ich mal sein lassen sollen glaube ich...

jedenfalls fing alles damit an, dass ich nach einem emerge opengl-update

eben dieses opengl-update nicht mehr aufrufen konnte : datei nicht gefunden... schlimmer noch, ein emerge portage danach bricht ab und auf einmal geht nicht mal mehr EMERGE! << datei nicht gefunden?!?

find / -name emerge ist ebenfalls erfolglos....wie kann das sein?

*heul*

Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich das System wieder hinbiegen kann ohne noch mal dieses Wochenende lang kompilieren zu müssen?

 :Surprised: (

Grüße

----------

## UTgamer

Wie sah den deine portage.keywords aus?

Bringt es was diese komplett zu löschen?

----------

## UTgamer

Wenn emerge überhaupt nicht mehr vorhanden ist.

1) überprüfe deine system partition(en)

2) schaue ob emerge wieder da ist

3) wenn nein, boote von der Live-CD, und mache von dort aus ein "emerge emerge" evtl. noch einige Pakete wie die binutils oder glibc dazu.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> emerge emerge"

 

das wirds nicht spielen...

emerge gehört zum paket "portage". dh: portage neu emergen....

hth,

ciao

----------

## UTgamer

@hephaistos6, ja das ist besser.

Aber es gibt das packet 'emerge' und emerge 'emerge' gibt es, hatte es bereits selbst verwenden müssen. 

Klärt mich auch auf.

----------

## dertobi123

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> emerge gehört zum paket "portage". dh: portage neu emergen....

 

Was ohne 'emerge' ein wenig schwierig wird ... 

1.) Partitionen/Dateisystem prüfen,

-> wenn ok:

2.) less /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/README.RESCUE

----------

## Earthwings

Das Paket (immer noch ohne c) emerge gehört zu app-xemacs.

Ein "emerge portage" funktioniert im System nicht, wenn emerge nicht vorhanden ist, und von LiveCD auch nicht, da die kein emerge enthält. Bleibt wohl nur noch die rescue Version auf dem System, siehe /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/README.RESCUE.

Die oben angesprochene Datei heißt übrigens package.keywords. Guten Morgen   :Laughing: 

Edit: zweiter  :Smile: Last edited by Earthwings on Sat Nov 13, 2004 9:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *hephaistos6 wrote:*   emerge gehört zum paket "portage". dh: portage neu emergen.... 
> 
> Was ohne 'emerge' ein wenig schwierig wird ... 

 

jo auf der liveCD natürlich!

ciao

----------

## dertobi123

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*    *hephaistos6 wrote:*   emerge gehört zum paket "portage". dh: portage neu emergen.... 
> 
> Was ohne 'emerge' ein wenig schwierig wird ...  
> 
> jo auf der liveCD natürlich!

 

Auf welcher LiveCD? *verwundertguck*

----------

## MaDDeePee

Naja....ich hab gestern in meiner Unwissenheit ne Menge probiert, unter Anderem auch sämtlichte Sachen von der LiveCD drüber zu bügeln (Portage, etc).... kein Erfolg....bin schon wieder seit heut Nacht dran, KDE zu komplieren also der Rest läuft schon wieder (neuinstall)

Fraglich ist halt immer noch, wie das da "weg" gekommen ist....

----------

## MaDDeePee

Nachtrag:

Tja, das Letzte was ich am machen war, ist "testing" Nvidia treiber zu installieren (1.0.6629)

Dazu hatte ich irgendwo im Netz gelesen, einfach ein

"paket-group/nvidia-blahblah ~x86" (dies hier als kernel und glx) und auch für opengl-update "paket-woanderst/opengl-weisnimmer ~x86" in die "/usr/portage/unmask.keywords" reinzuschreiben, womit man diese maskierten Pakete (oder im Englischen mit "ck") drauf bügeln konnte...

Zu allererst konnte opengl-update kein "nvidia"-modul finden, obwohl der Kram offensichlich drauf war und auch das modul im kernel geladen war...

Dann war komischerweise opengl-update nicht mehr "da" trotz emerge (mehrfach) und dann schupps nach dem "emerge portage" - versuch war auch emerge weg....

----------

## @4u

 *MaDDeePee wrote:*   

> Nachtrag:
> 
> Tja, das Letzte was ich am machen war, ist "testing" Nvidia treiber zu installieren (1.0.6629)
> 
> Dazu hatte ich irgendwo im Netz gelesen, einfach ein
> ...

 

Eine Empfehlung für die Zukunft:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge --oneshot nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx nvidia-settings

Hat den Nachteil, dass er das Paket wieder "downgraden" möchte, aber hier könnte package.keywords weiterhelfen (siehe weiter unten).Last edited by @4u on Sat Nov 13, 2004 1:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dertobi123

 *@4u wrote:*   

> Eine Empfehlung für die Zukunft:
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge --oneshot nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx nvidia-settings

 

Buah, da wird einem ja schlecht wenn man das sieht :/

Er hat/wollte es richtig gemacht/machen, so ein _sehr_ schlechter Rat hilft nicht weiter ...

 *@4u wrote:*   

> (bitte man portage oder auf der Webseite nachlesen).

 

Genau dies würde ich dir empfehlen wollen ...

----------

## HCPawel

Hi,

kleiner Tip - wer emerge braucht umd das portage zu "emergen" wo sind emerge drin befindet  -  :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.jollix.org/

Bye Pawel

----------

## dertobi123

 *HCPawel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kleiner Tip - wer emerge braucht umd das portage zu "emergen" wo sind emerge drin befindet  - 
> 
> http://www.jollix.org/
> ...

 

Was hat das mit diesem Thread zu tun?

Was hat das mit Gentoo zu tun?

----------

## @4u

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *@4u wrote:*   Eine Empfehlung für die Zukunft:
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge --oneshot nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx nvidia-settings 
> 
> Buah, da wird einem ja schlecht wenn man das sieht :/
> ...

 Naja, sein Originalposting klang nach "ich wollte die neuesten Nvidia-Treiber mal testen" - dazu würde der oben genannte Befehl ausreichen und - was eben vielleicht nicht nachteilig ist - spätestens zum nächsten emerge --update würde der Treiber zurückgesetzt werden.

Ein einzelner Nachteil der "portage.keywords" Datei ist:

a) man aktiviert immer den neuesten nvidia-kernel & co.

oder

b) man muss sehr regelmäßig die Datei aktualisieren, da es neue Releases gibt

Wobei es generell schon besser ist, die entsprechende Änderung dort vorzunehmen - wenn man es nicht nur testen will.

Obwohl es schon verwunderlich ist, dass bei einer Änderung in portage.keywords anscheinend portage als "zu löschen" markiert worden war.

----------

## Earthwings

 *@4u wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein einzelner Nachteil der "portage.keywords" Datei ist:
> 
> 

 

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die oben angesprochene Datei heißt übrigens package.keywords. Guten Morgen 
> 
> 

 

 *@4u wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Obwohl es schon verwunderlich ist, dass bei einer Änderung in portage.keywords anscheinend portage als "zu löschen" markiert worden war.

 

Huh? Nein, sicherlich nicht.

----------

## dertobi123

 *@4u wrote:*   

> Ein einzelner Nachteil der "portage.keywords" Datei ist:
> 
> a) man aktiviert immer den neuesten nvidia-kernel & co.
> 
> 

 

Nein, du kannst eine spezielle Version angeben, bei der die Version mit dem ~x86 Keyword verwendet werden soll.

----------

## @4u

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Die oben angesprochene Datei heißt übrigens package.keywords. Guten Morgen 

 Tippfehler ^^"

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Huh? Nein, sicherlich nicht.

 Dann ist das Problem des Ursprungsposters nicht auf package.keywords zurückzuführen - eines von beiden muss ja für sein emerge-Problem verantwortlich sein.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Nein, du kannst eine spezielle Version angeben, bei der die Version mit dem ~x86 Keyword verwendet werden soll.

 Naja, dafür gilt dann Nachteil "b" - obwohl ich dies nun wirklich nicht als großes Problem ansehen würde ... Bedenkt man, dass Portage immer in der Datenbank auch die USE-Flags, ACCEPT_KEYWORDS, etc. abspeichert, könnte man diese ja für das --update Kommando beachten, damit er nicht automatisch wieder downgraden will (rein nach dem Motto: root hat schließlich die Benutzung eines ~x86 befohlen) - aber wahrscheinlich würde so nur die Dependencies-Berechnung wieder länger dauern.

----------

## dertobi123

 *@4u wrote:*   

> Naja, dafür gilt dann Nachteil "b"

 

Nein.

 *@4u wrote:*   

> (rein nach dem Motto: root hat schließlich die Benutzung eines ~x86 befohlen)

 

Wenn die spezielle Version eines Pakets in /etc/portage/package,keywords als "ich will diese Version verwenden, auch wenn sie als ~x86 gekennzeichnet ist; wenn es eine aktuellere stabil gekennzeichnete Versionen gibt, dann diese" sind, ist genau dies der Fall. Es gibt kein Downgrade.

----------

## @4u

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *@4u wrote:*   Naja, dafür gilt dann Nachteil "b" 
> 
> Nein.

 In package.keywords steht dann aber nach wie vor das inzwischen veraltete Paket (oder löscht emerge es automatisch? Glaube nein) - ist aber auch egal, hat nichts mit dem Problem des Originalposters zu tun  :Smile: 

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Wenn die spezielle Version eines Pakets in /etc/portage/package,keywords als "ich will diese Version verwenden, auch wenn sie als ~x86 gekennzeichnet ist; wenn es eine aktuellere stabil gekennzeichnete Versionen gibt, dann diese" sind, ist genau dies der Fall. Es gibt kein Downgrade.

 Das ist soweit auch perfekt geregelt, nur an sich könnte man eventuell auch die ACCEPT_KEYWORDS direkt in der PortageDB beachten - oder gibt es hierfür einen Hinderungsgrund, den ich einfach nicht bedenke? Letzten Endes ist es an dieser Stelle aber ohnehin unwichtig, da man sich so (mit package.keywords) eventuell mehr Optionen für zukünftige Entwicklungen freihalten kann ... oder so in der Richtung  :Smile: 

----------

## MaDDeePee

Nagut Leute...leider kann man meinen Fehler nicht mehr richtig reproduzieren....

Kann mir denn vielleicht trotzdem jemand einen Tip geben, WAS ich WO eintragen muss, damit ich die neusten Nvidia Treiber im "emerge -s nvidia" angezeigt bekomme und installieren kann? Anscheinend sind die ja als unsichtbar gemasked (standard)...

Ich werde mir auch mal für nächste Woche ne portage-klolektüre ausdrucken, versprochen!  :Very Happy: 

Möchte jetzt vorsichtiger sein....der konpiliert gerade schon ein paar Stunden KDEBase und wenn morgen alles fertig ist, möchte ich übermorgen nicht wieder den selben Fehler machen und dann wieder bis Mitwoch kompilieren, hihi  :Very Happy: 

Danke Leute....

----------

## @4u

 *MaDDeePee wrote:*   

> Nagut Leute...leider kann man meinen Fehler nicht mehr richtig reproduzieren....
> 
> Kann mir denn vielleicht trotzdem jemand einen Tip geben, WAS ich WO eintragen muss, damit ich die neusten Nvidia Treiber im "emerge -s nvidia" angezeigt bekomme und installieren kann? Anscheinend sind die ja als unsichtbar gemasked (standard)...
> 
> Ich werde mir auch mal für nächste Woche ne portage-klolektüre ausdrucken, versprochen! 
> ...

 Um nur einmalig die neueste, verfügbare Version angezeigt zu bekommen, reicht die Angabe:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge --search nvidia-kernel

Wenn du entweder die nvidia-kernel festsetzen oder regelmäßig immer die neueste Version installieren willst, solltest du in: /etc/portage/package.keywords die Zeilen:

```
media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

x11-base/opengl-update ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86
```

 einfügen.

Für eine spezielle Version entsprechend "=media-video/nvidia-kernel-<version>" oder "<=media-video/..."

----------

## MaDDeePee

Interessant...genau das mit dem Einfügen in die genannte Datei hab ich gemacht....ich verstehe jetzt nicht mehr, wo mein Fehler lag...aber gut, danke - Dann weiß ich jetzt bescheid wie man es macht...

Danke!

----------

